# Agility training



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Have/Are any of you doing agility? How are they doing?

My dogs love it!

They have been doing it since around August 2011. Rasco has just mastered the dog walk yesterday. We're up to six things.

I reckon weaving is the hardest for any dog to learn.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to compete a few years ago and I agree, most dogs love it.

Waiting on the start line can be quite challenging for a very keen dog...LOL


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never done it before, but would love to do it with Merlin!

I take it you'd both recommend it?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I teach agility and have done for over 15 years, I've competed in the sport too and in all of those years, I've only ever had/seen one dog that really didn't like it.

My three (two Rotties and a JRT x) absolutely love it although we no longer compete and my classes now are no longer for competitors although we have some that would put people who do compete, to shame! 

I think it's a great way to use your dog's brain and keeping that bond between handler and dog as strong as ever. :yesnod:


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I've never done it before, but would love to do it with Merlin!
> 
> I take it you'd both recommend it?


Yes I would


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I have just got in from Agility training, wow i love the lighter nights 
Here is my dog Jack having great time at Agility


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a video of Rasco and I doing a fun course at our training place during a dog party close to Christmas lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

We've been doing agility for 7 weeks and Kenzie and I both love it. We were introduced to each of the obstacles separately and now we are up to doing little circuts.

Kenzie has mastered the jumps including tyre jump and long jump, tunnels although she doesn't like the flat one, dog walks, see-saw, and we are up to 6 weave poles.

Next week is 'graduation' and then we move up to the next class :thumbsup:


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I fell in love with agility many years ago and my signature dog Kim and I learned together... she was a superstar. I'm looking forward to Hare n Hounds show at Easter - I'm judging on Friday and then have 3 days of competition to look forward to! Dizzy (my sheltie) will be competing in G4 for the first time which will be challenging as we're now mostly in with the 5-7s instead of the 1& 2s... I also have Sophie in G4 and ABC (any breed but collie) and Ski in G5 as well as Oswy in veterans/any size and Cody (who can't weave!) in any size AND working the rings... it's going to be busy.

Venue is fantastic - Helmsley in North Yorkshire... a bit challenging to get there through the villages as the main road is the only A road in Britain with a stretch where caravans are prohibited.. but a famous hill called Sutton Bank


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> We've been doing agility for 7 weeks and Kenzie and I both love it. We were introduced to each of the obstacles separately and now we are up to doing little circuts.
> 
> Kenzie has mastered the jumps including tyre jump and long jump, tunnels although she doesn't like the flat one, dog walks, see-saw, and we are up to 6 weave poles.
> 
> Next week is 'graduation' and then we move up to the next class :thumbsup:


Do you do private lessons, more than once a week or don't have a big class? Or maybe the length of the session differs.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> I fell in love with agility many years ago and my signature dog Kim and I learned together... she was a superstar. I'm looking forward to Hare n Hounds show at Easter - I'm judging on Friday and then have 3 days of competition to look forward to! Dizzy (my sheltie) will be competing in G4 for the first time which will be challenging as we're now mostly in with the 5-7s instead of the 1& 2s... I also have Sophie in G4 and ABC (any breed but collie) and Ski in G5 as well as Oswy in veterans/any size and Cody (who can't weave!) in any size AND working the rings... it's going to be busy.
> 
> Venue is fantastic - Helmsley in North Yorkshire... a bit challenging to get there through the villages as the main road is the only A road in Britain with a stretch where caravans are prohibited.. but a famous hill called Sutton Bank


Gosh, you know all about it then.

I'm wondering if local royal shows allow novices like my dogs etc to go on agility. Not to be judged but for fun. I go every year to my two local ones and going to the London pet show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> Do you do private lessons, more than once a week or don't have a big class? Or maybe the length of the session differs.


We train for an hour on Tuesday nights and there are 9 people and dogs in my class, although the last two weeks I think there were only about 6 of us. I do a bit of weaving practice with her at home but that's all really.

I really like our trainer, she makes everything really easy and fun :yesnod:

Next week we will be joining with the other beginner class so I'm interested to see if they are the same sort of level as the class we're in.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> We train for an hour on Tuesday nights and there are 9 people and dogs in my class, although the last two weeks I think there were only about 6 of us. I do a bit of weaving practice with her at home but that's all really.
> 
> I really like our trainer, she makes everything really easy and fun :yesnod:
> 
> Next week we will be joining with the other beginner class so I'm interested to see if they are the same sort of level as the class we're in.


I asked because it sounds like you're fairly advanced for seven weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> I asked because it sounds like you're fairly advanced for seven weeks.


I have no idea if we're advanced or not to be honest, I know nothing about agility! I think my wee girl is doing pretty well (I honestly expected her to be rubbish ) but don't know much beyond that!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

We've been doing agility since the end of June last year - I've just been told to register Angus with the KC so he can be measured at a local show in May with a view to starting to compete ourselves in July 

Our main problem is keeping Angus's excitement in check enough that he can still listen to me and keep enough attention on me that he doesn't get carried away with what he's doing - and NOT getting so frustrated with the weaves that he tries to nip (it's only the weaves we are still having that problem with and they are improving but he's not totally confident with them yet and it frustrates him)


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Arg like I said the weaves seem the hardest to get.

Good on you and Angus!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

This is Rasco doing a fun course at a dog party in December. Commentary is provided by my brother and my mate. Stopwatch was broken which is why we had to wait. Let's hope he will do better on Saturday when we have another dog party!

[youtube_browser]Ll6GguXzu3M[/youtube_browser]

They had to be far back so he wouldn't get distracted by his sister.

Feel free to say about it lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> I fell in love with agility many years ago and my signature dog Kim and I learned together... she was a superstar. I'm looking forward to Hare n Hounds show at Easter - I'm judging on Friday and then have 3 days of competition to look forward to! Dizzy (my sheltie) will be competing in G4 for the first time which will be challenging as we're now mostly in with the 5-7s instead of the 1& 2s... I also have Sophie in G4 and ABC (any breed but collie) and Ski in G5 as well as Oswy in veterans/any size and Cody (who can't weave!) in any size AND working the rings... it's going to be busy.
> 
> Venue is fantastic - Helmsley in North Yorkshire... a bit challenging to get there through the villages as the main road is the only A road in Britain with a stretch where caravans are prohibited.. but a famous hill called Sutton Bank


I'm at Hare and Hounds too, and will be running in one of your classes.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Great - don't forget to introduce yourself, you'll know who I am 

Hopefully the weather will be ok....


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Gosh, you know all about it then.
> 
> I'm wondering if local royal shows allow novices like my dogs etc to go on agility. Not to be judged but for fun. I go every year to my two local ones and going to the London pet show.


Sorry I'm not sure what you mean by 'local royal shows' - I really only do KC agility shows which have to be 'pre-entered' and are for competition only. There are shows which are more 'fun' but you'd need to look at their individual rules - as they're not run to KC rules.

It's a good idea to join a club and learn the basics - then you can decide if you want to compete... most of us think we'll just do it for a bit of fun, the next thing we know we're entering competitions, driving all over the place, getting another dog or two, buying a bigger car, a caravan, changing the car for a van, getting more dogs


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> Sorry I'm not sure what you mean by 'local royal shows' - I really only do KC agility shows which have to be 'pre-entered' and are for competition only. There are shows which are more 'fun' but you'd need to look at their individual rules - as they're not run to KC rules.
> 
> It's a good idea to join a club and learn the basics - then you can decide if you want to compete... most of us think we'll just do it for a bit of fun, the next thing we know we're entering competitions, driving all over the place, getting another dog or two, buying a bigger car, a caravan, changing the car for a van, getting more dogs


I mean like local annual royal shows lol they have all sorts not just dog show.

I have almost been doing it a year.


----------



## Roofs (Feb 2, 2012)

We plan to start agility at some point but Roofs is only 11 weeks old so it might be a bit early! 

I have to admit to being VERY naughty and popping him over a little jump in the garden earlier this week, just to see if he could do it and he was perfect, much better than my horse! No more jumping now until he's stopped his growing.

We start puppy training classes this week coming and I'm going to do as much ground work as possible until he's old enough to start training, he's really enjoying clicker training!


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> I mean like local annual royal shows lol they have all sorts not just dog show.
> 
> I have almost been doing it a year.


do you mean agricultural shows??

some dog agility events are run at agricultural shows - some are to KC rules, some are demonstration events and some offer 'have a go' sessions. You will not be able to run in any KC event, or something which is pre entered. You may have a go at some of the obstacles in some of the demonstration/ have a go sessions. clearly you will not be able to 'compete' as neither you nor your dog know what you're doing... you'll just have a go at jumps and a tunnel perhaps. The best thing to do is to join a local club and learn how to do it - then you'll know if you both like it and want to pursue to competition level.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> do you mean agricultural shows??
> 
> some dog agility events are run at agricultural shows - some are to KC rules, some are demonstration events and some offer 'have a go' sessions. You will not be able to run in any KC event, or something which is pre entered. You may have a go at some of the obstacles in some of the demonstration/ have a go sessions. clearly you will not be able to 'compete' as neither you nor your dog know what you're doing... you'll just have a go at jumps and a tunnel perhaps. The best thing to do is to join a local club and learn how to do it - then you'll know if you both like it and want to pursue to competition level.


Yes I mean those.

I do agility training with both my dogs, have been for eight months lol

They have a ring where any breed can enter that does novelty classes ie most appealing eyes and then one where pedigree/kc dogs are shown in just a few classes. Then they do a agility thing.

I'll just see what happens when I get there.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

speug said:


> We've been doing agility since the end of June last year - I've just been told to register Angus with the KC so he can be measured at a local show in May with a view to starting to compete ourselves in July
> 
> Our main problem is keeping Angus's excitement in check enough that he can still listen to me and keep enough attention on me that he doesn't get carried away with what he's doing - and NOT getting so frustrated with the weaves that he tries to nip (it's only the weaves we are still having that problem with and they are improving but he's not totally confident with them yet and it frustrates him)


You should probably make sure there won't be any Great Danes there 

We've not done any specific agility training we just had a quick go at the end of our obedience class last week, Dino can do jumps, the structured tunnel and nearly has the weave (on-lead). We've not intro'd the dog walk or see-saw or anything. The jumps are only wee though as he's only nearly 1 year. But he knows what "over" means and "tunnel".


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

You think you will do it with Dino? Sounds like your enjoy it!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Kicksforkills said:


> You think you will do it with Dino? Sounds like your enjoy it!


I dunno - don't think so. I will be concentrating on Schutzhund and showing but might get a few things for the garden for fun.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Shrap said:


> You should probably make sure there won't be any Great Danes there


nah - that's my secret weapon. Not allowed to take toys or treats into the ring but all I need to do is have a Great Dane standing near the last jump and he'll fly round the course 

Our new problem this week is remembering to run straight through the collapsed tunnel THEN turn when he's out rather than trying to barge his way sideways as he runs and getting completely tangled in it.

and just because you don't think you're going to do much agility with Dino doesn't mean you won't - it's seriously addictive. We were just going to have a go at the 8 week beginners course for fun last year but Angus loved it so much we've had to keep going.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Much better to enter a proper show than a 'fun, have a go' event - have you looked at local to you shows (list on agilitynet), there are non KC which are more of a fun show, UKC which are more serious, but have a lighter side I believe and there are the KC shows, which should be fun!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> Much better to enter a proper show than a 'fun, have a go' event - have you looked at local to you shows (list on agilitynet), there are non KC which are more of a fun show, UKC which are more serious, but have a lighter side I believe and there are the KC shows, which should be fun!


Thanks, since this is the first year I'm doing agility I wasn't really aware.

I'll have a look


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

if you're training at a club then people should be able to point you in the right direction, if not, find a club that holds a show.... going to your own club's show will be an amazing experience and will tell you what you need to know... look on agilitynet for a local club.. people at clubs are there to help you.

Agilitynet holds most of the schedules, find a local show, look at the schedule.. you're looking for classes with grade 1 in them... perhaps on it's own, more likely with other grades, either 'graded' which means you're competing with other grades but only against other grade 1 dogs, or 'combined' which means you're competing against all the grades in that class.... classes can be 'agility' with the contact equipment in or 'jumping' without the contacts. There can be other classes too, but these are the main ones.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

If you go to KC shows you will need to have your dog measured before you compete - but you can have that done on the day as long as the show has organised this - otherwise you'll have to attend another show, or a measuring session. You must have your dog permanently identified (usually a microchip) or have a photo of your dog - you must buy a book (usually the measurers have these for sale, but not always) from KC, you must take your KC registration document and pay I think £2 for the measurement. If your dog is small or medium or just large you will have to have two measurements... some time apart (I think a year to 18months) if you dog is 'obviously large' then only one measurement is needed. If your dog is nervous it's a good idea to get it used to a measuring hoop or they may not be able to measure him/her. They have to be I think 14months old before they can be measured, unless they're 'obviously large' when they can be measured at any age... but would need to be 18" or so tall.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Thanks, since this is the first year I'm doing agility I wasn't really aware.
> 
> I'll have a look


Just to say that your club should be getting you into competitions if you've been training for 8 months... have they said anything and have you been to a show yet? As long as your dog is 18months old you can enter competitions and then you really learn how to do agility  as there is nothing like 'ring experience' to show you what you need to learn!

Going back to training club I started with did a 10 week introduction course which taught you and your dog the basics - each obstacle and to start to put them together, then I took the next class - improving the obstacles and putting them together.. then people went to a 'competition class' but no timing involved, it was when they were ready and they didn't need to be ready for competition just preparing, but they needed to be able to do a number of obstacles.

These days we teach contact equipment differently and my dogs spend quite a lot of time just standing on the 'off' contact before putting the whole obstacle together. Weaves are generally the last to learn because dogs should be physically mature before they do all that bending, although the distance between the poles is now greater. I still wouldn't start a big dog (like my GSDs) before they were 15 or 16 months old and also the bigger collies. Smaller dogs may mature earlier but still a year of age at least for the collies before they start to bend.. there are weaves where the poles are apart (channel) which can be started earlier, but the longer you leave bending the more trouble the dogs have doing it. Sophie learnt to weave when we went on holiday for 2 weeks - I took my v weaves and by the end she could weave upright :thumbsup: Entrances may take longer to learn, but it may not take forever to learn the weaves, although I'm struggling with one of my dogs, Cody, who finds them very tricky


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

No.comps yet but we do it as a group not one in one so maybe...I don't know


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm talking group lessons....who are you training with?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> I'm talking group lessons....who are you training with?


Her name is Celia.

You?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

No, which club or proper name of trainer? Just so I can give you advice... does Celia compete in agility? Is it a private trainer and if so is she an agility specialist. Often if the trainer doesn't compete then they don't give you the best grounding and certainly not the help you need to get to competition standard and actually go out and start competing. You shouldn't be thinking of 'have a go' sessions at an agricultural show, but in fact competing in some form of organised competition.

I am currently not training with anyone, but mostly train with Jacqui Tarn, but enjoy Toni Dawkins training very much. I have been a club trainer and do most of my own training these days - but it's easy to be lazy when you are doing that and I very much enjoy training with Jacqui.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> No, which club or proper name of trainer? Just so I can give you advice... does Celia compete in agility? Is it a private trainer and if so is she an agility specialist. Often if the trainer doesn't compete then they don't give you the best grounding and certainly not the help you need to get to competition standard and actually go out and start competing. You shouldn't be thinking of 'have a go' sessions at an agricultural show, but in fact competing in some form of organised competition.
> 
> I am currently not training with anyone, but mostly train with Jacqui Tarn, but enjoy Toni Dawkins training very much. I have been a club trainer and do most of my own training these days - but it's easy to be lazy when you are doing that and I very much enjoy training with Jacqui.


There are four or so trainers, but Celia is the pack leader haha. They do compete and have about five/six dogs each.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

which club? why are they not helping you with getting measured and to competitions?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> which club? why are they not helping you with getting measured and to competitions?


Why would they? They just teach us it's not like a jrt club or anything? Maybe I should join the jrt club :think:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Most agility clubs and trainers will not only teach you how to do agility safely but will help you when you get good enough to compete rather than expect you to go and find out everything for yourself.
I'm not quite ready to compete yet but hopefully will be by the summer so my trainer sent me the link to register on the activities register and talked me through what I needed to do, and told me to get the registration done now because there's going to be a measuring session at the beginning of next month at a local show which would be an ideal time to get measured then we can enter another local show in July by which time we should be ready to compete. We've been shown what sort of ID tags are ok to use when competing and we've been told to go and watch some nearby shows and come back with any questions.
From what I've read other places online it's usual for trainers to do that for people who are just starting out in competitions rather than only teach the obstacles and leave everything else to chance if you come across it or not. Unless your trainers don't think you are ready to compete yet and are just waiting until you are a bit more ready.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah guess we aren't ready yet.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Why would they? They just teach us it's not like a jrt club or anything? Maybe I should join the jrt club :think:


because that's what agility clubs should be doing.... is it an agility club??? clubs are not there 'just to teach' but to help you get started in competing and support you whilst you do... if you've been training for 8 months you should be ready to compete and they should be helping you to get schedules, get your dog measured, know what you're doing when you get there, walking courses, what the tickets and numbers mean etc etc etc that's what they're for 

instead of a breed club you may want to change agility clubs....


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I'm at Hare and Hounds too, and will be running in one of your classes.


Hope you enjoyed your runs - you didn't say 'hi' 

I had an enjoyable day's judging and two days working/competing but last day very wet so spent it working... got very very muddy but everyone in good humour  My only rosettes from veteran Oswy, good boy where would I be without you?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been going to agility classes for 16 years and competing for 12 years. Bertie and Teagan are retired, Skye competes at grade 3 (had 4 x 2nd places in agility) and competed in Novice agility at Crufts 2011. Baby Star had her 1st competition last weekend at Easter Celebration. I now co-own a small agility club in Essex and help out taking classes when needed and I'm quite happy to walk courses with anyone at our club, helping them, also talking them through entering their 1st show and finding a measuring session for them to attend. My trainer was there this weekend to help me with Star's 1st runs, he didn't walk the course with me, but he queued for me as Star is quite easiliy distracted, so I could have her a little way away from the ring and get her attention, then he stood around the side as we weren't sure if she'd run out of the ring to chase another dog as she has a high chase drive, but she was a good girl and concentrated on her job.

This was Skye's agility run at Crufts.
[youtube_browser]P4XUapgjx70[/youtube_browser]

and baby Star's 1st run last weekend
[youtube_browser]qgXGGhiaMrg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just started agility training this year... but with a horse not a dog.  Should be trying a couple of competitions later this year. 

The advanced horse agility involves running obstacles in the fastest time over 5 km, I don't think I'll get advanced. I'm of the mind that the horse should carry me if I'm going that far, I'm not keen on the idea of running alongside her.  

Love to watch the dogs doing their agility, they're like a blur through the weave poles.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I do agility with both dogs. Rosie is much steadier and accurate...but Ringo is speedier and more enthusiastic. I love it and so do they. Highly recommended! 
Naomi x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> Hope you enjoyed your runs - you didn't say 'hi'
> 
> I had an enjoyable day's judging and two days working/competing but last day very wet so spent it working... got very very muddy but everyone in good humour  My only rosettes from veteran Oswy, good boy where would I be without you?


Kite came into season the day before we were due to travel there. Zig was only entered in one class a day so I didn't go. I'll say Hi at the next show we're both at - Hare n Hounds Jubilee? Shrewsbury? Lune?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Kite came into season the day before we were due to travel there. Zig was only entered in one class a day so I didn't go. I'll say Hi at the next show we're both at - Hare n Hounds Jubilee? Shrewsbury? Lune?


Don't blame you... I'm at all the HnH shows - Redcar is my next one, then there's one at the same venue the week before the Jubilee, I'm also at Lune second week end - judging a day and the Toller final :biggrin5: I'm at Tweedbank for the first week end.


----------

